
Alphabet reports first revenue decline in company history - theduder99
https://www.cnbc.com/2020/07/30/alphabet-googl-earnings-q2-2020.html
======
three_seagrass
Misleading clickbait title - Google quarterly revenue has declined multiple
times in the past, the last being in 2015.

